# New Arrow Fletching Turbo Arrow Stabilizer



## skipperspride lures (Feb 22, 2006)

Check these out they correct arrow flight and stabilize much better then normal fletchings and you just slide them on and shoot. Get them here www.turborattler.com there are some video showing them in flight


----------

